# Green Tea



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Has anyone used green tea on pigeons. A doctor, not a vet, on Youtube says its an antiviral for humans and rats. Sounds good 2 me. Thanks.


----------



## ryder (May 30, 2018)

*Green Tea use for pigeons*

Tea of all kinds have been given to pigeons of all kinds. Oldtimers have their special concoctions and suppliers of supplements for pigeons all have a blend that they offer. In a word,,Yes, the birds will drink it and be benefited by it. Add a cup to half a gallon of water once or twice a week. I give my racing homers tea on Sunday after a Saturday race. It helps cleanse liver and kidneys. One thing I have in the water on most days is 3 or 4 smashed cloves of garlic. Give that a try and watch their wattles show bright white and the plumage glow!!


----------



## flight of icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Tea is good


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I was wondering about garlic. Should I crush the cloves and leave them in the water, or should I soak them for 30 minutes and take them out?

I'm interested in the health benefits more than anything else, it's for the ferals I feed and not show birds.


----------



## flight of icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Friend John said:


> I was wondering about garlic. Should I crush the cloves and leave them in the water, or should I soak them for 30 minutes and take them out?
> 
> I'm interested in the health benefits more than anything else, it's for the ferals I feed and not show birds.


I stopped using raw garlic and apple cider vinegar few years ago. I'm now using in it's place, Ecol-Tonic 3 days a week in the water and Ropa-B oregano oil on the feed twice a week, and seems to have my birds looking and feeling real good.


----------



## flight of icarus (Nov 28, 2018)

Friend John said:


> I was wondering about garlic. Should I crush the cloves and leave them in the water, or should I soak them for 30 minutes and take them out?
> 
> I'm interested in the health benefits more than anything else, it's for the ferals I feed and not show birds.


To much raw garlic could be toxic for the birds makes them nausea, and produce sloppy stool. 

Ecol-Tonic makes the bird produce a solid healthy looking stool.


----------

